#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  友站連結系統啟用

## 狼王白牙

請點首頁的最下方的 *友站連結* 進入, 或使用下列網址:

<LI>* http://wolfbbs.net/link/* 

歡迎會員前往登錄自己的網站或部落格..
如果需要擺上 200x40 以下的 Logo 者,
必須用短訊息跟我聯絡以使用特殊 html 語法.

只要是本論壇的會員皆自由登錄, 不要求交換連結
(交換連結網址欄填入 wolfbbs.net 即可)
當然要交換的更歡迎 :P

如果分類項有不足之處需要建議, 
也請用短訊息或張貼於意見箱跟我聯絡



----
非本論壇常態會員,必須擺上本站互惠連結, 且須達到以下客觀條件其中之一:
[*] Google PR 1 以上[*] Alexa 世界排名100萬名內[*] 為本站贊助廠商[*] 動物, 寵物, 奇幻創作, 藝術等相關網站

----------

